# 1 month til michigan



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

becomes legal. 4/4/09. has anyone here been paying attention to the new, revised rules? i think i myself will stay on the dL as i always have. 

i will not have state people tramp'in through my garden. the state horemongers are laughing at us all here. can't believe after all 83 counties voted for mmj, we won't be getting anything near a fair set of rules.

what went wrong here? where was our local NORML chapter? 

does enclosed, locked facility, mean i cant grow in my fenced in yard?...bb...


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats why I Love being Canadian!


----------



## jb247 (Mar 5, 2009)

bb, actually the laws are exactly as the people of Michigan voted on them. There was an original set of rules that threw in alot of what the popo's and the Dept. of Public Health wanted into the law, but after we raised cain with them at thier public meetings on the law, every one of thier additional stipulations was removed. We effectively removed over 20 roadblocks in a one day session. 

With the current revised rules the State Police will not have access to our info, unless they get a complaint. Then, if you are in the Public Health systems roles as a legal that will put an end to thier nosing around your business. You could use the affirmative defense, but we've already discovered that that will cost you approx. $7,000 in lawyers fees.

Check out the Michigan Medical Marijuana Association site, it has about 1500 members. This is the organization that is establishing compassion clubs thoughout the state. It's a not for profit group that is helping to get the med/users of Michigan together with care givers. I would imagine that these clubs will be giving classes and giving everyone a place to meet up.


Sure you can grow in your backyard, if you are willing to put in a 6ft fence that is locked and not in public view. I'm thinking of a 10' x 20' plot for meself.

I think that if we all stay within the limits and set a good example, that this law could carry beyond it's preset 2 years and become a permanent thing for us. It is still up in the air and in its infancy. It is and will be a good thing for the ill in Michigan.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 5, 2009)

already got that fence. dog chained to both ends. and they can make it to the fence in 0.3 seconds. ( remember my ladder grow last summer?)lol.

when i voted to make mmj legal , i did'nt realize i was giving up more of my rights. 

tell me again, why can the po po inquire into my medical records? i guess it's because , maybe i'm disabled?

how is this going to work>>> i'm disabled. i get a gov't check. mj is illegal. when dept of comm health calls my ppo health provider to verify(which violates my rights), i'm in thier gov't medical program, how is this not going to bring unwanted attention to me? will they cut my medical? will they cut my ssi?

any of this in the rules? i must of missed that part...

i'll stick with the dogs for a few years, til i see how it's a gonna go down; them, i can trust...bb...


----------



## jb247 (Mar 5, 2009)

BanjoBuzz, I totally understand your reasoning. It is extremely hard for most of us to make the transition from being deeply entrenched in the mindset that this is and has been illegal, to the opposite. It is something that is going to take alot of us a while. I have always been rather up front about my use, to anyone who would listen, and hopefully, by doing that, I opened up a few minds. There is nothing wrong with a bit of paranoia, cuz they are watching us all.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 5, 2009)

i hear ya jb. maybe a little paranoia is a good thing. heck, it's gotten me  by 30 years thus far. i mean, even if i did happen to get popped for cultivation at this point, 1- i could claim necessity for my illness, which is at the top of the list, and 2- i stayed within the guidlines ( actually half).

we'll be watching for awhile from the back seat either way. .

i'm not a young'in anymore. i did my part for the cause over the past 25 years. it's time for me to let the younger generation step up. i'll still do my part, just not as entrenched as i've always been. it's just that it's beginning to look to much like a circus to us. 

we have a few good friends sticking thier necks out there still, so from them, we will learn. keep up the good work bro...bb...

ps... seen you over at the mmma. been a member there for a few months.
4 weeks to go.  ...bb...


----------

